

Show HN: Stallion - Python Package Manager - perone
http://perone.github.com/stallion/

======
glesica
This is really neato! I am perfectly comfortable using the command line tools
to install packages and such, but having an attractive, powerful interface
would be quite useful for exploration (i.e. I wonder if there's a package that
does X) and comparing similar libraries. Similarly to how I use apt-get to
install software, but occasionally peruse the Ubuntu Software Center to see
what's available or compare applications.

------
SoftwareMaven
Does it support virtualenv? At the very least I want to manage each
environment, but, ideally, it would be able to give me a holistic view of all
my environments and what is running in each.

Looks really good.

~~~
perone
Yes it supports virtualenv, thanks.

~~~
chrishas35
It works _in_ a virtualenv, but it does not seem to work at a global level
across multiple virtualenvs. Unless I'm missing an undocumented feature, it
only shows the packages for the currently activated virtualenv and doesn't
allow you to specify a different (or multiple) envs. As the original commenter
said, it'd be nice to have a view of all virtualenvs on the system broken up
per env.

~~~
perone
Yeah, you're right, I misunderstood the previous question. It would be a nice
feature indeed, I'll take a look on that, thanks for the feedback.

------
joelhaasnoot
As "update addicted" as I am, an "update all right now" would be awesome (or
atleast a list, something like what this does:
[http://code.activestate.com/recipes/577708-check-for-
package...](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/577708-check-for-package-
updates-on-pypi-works-best-in-pi/))

~~~
perone
I'm planning something like this, the only issue is the version formats hell,
some packages uses some unusual version format sometimes, something like this
will be implemented but always with confirmation, which isn't very elegant
when you have lots of packages to upgrade.

------
GeneralMaximus
This is very well done UX-wise. I especially like how Stallion indicates
progress when I check PyPI for updates. Will I also be able to use it to
search PyPI and install packages from there at some point?

~~~
perone
Thanks, that is the aim, to serve like a frontend for pip and PyPI.

------
dcesiel
Very cool. Although it says it's "created to provide an "easy-to-use" visual
interface for Python newcomers." and still requires the command line to
install.

------
pestaa
This looks beautiful. Can I use it to discover a custom PyPi, preferably
installed on my own server?

~~~
perone
Thanks. I still need to work on this, but its on the roadmap to implement. I
really want to support PyPI mirrors, like crate.io, etc.

------
kyle_martin1
This is great! However, I had problems installing. After install via pip I ran
this command: python -m stallion.main

and I got a no module error: /usr/bin/python: No module named stallion

------
antithesis
Richard Magnificent Stallion.

------
knes
Wow this is so great!

